

How The Twitter Community Took on Facebook's Zuckerberg - and Won - Mistone
http://twittown.com/blogs/facebook/how-twitter-took-facebooks-zuckerberg-and-won

======
albertsun
Twitter really shines at this kind of thing, much more effective even than the
massive protest Facebook groups were because it can more quickly connect like
minded people, even if they don't happen to already be friends.

Now when some news breaks that I'm skeptical about, or if I want to get a
quick poll of the public mood, Twitter search is the first thing I turn to.

It's like a massive town square for the whole world.

~~~
hamidp
The problem with using Twitter for polls is the sample (Twitter users) is very
homogenous and very unrepresentative of the target population, that is unless
your target population is Twitter users.

------
toodlestech
The article states "people were rushing to delete photos and incriminating
messages". I find that very untrue and the article made the ordeal bigger then
it actually was. Not to mention it wasn't just twitter but also people
blogging and such. Things in the past such as the news feed had a 10x larger
uproar then this did. (I know I'm going to get down ranked just because you
disagree with me)

~~~
endtime
_(I know I'm going to get down ranked just because you disagree with me)_

Sorry go to off topic, but what makes you think that? Comments at HN are
generally only downvoted for being inappropriate, immature, or extremely
insubstantial. Say something interesting and you'll probably get upvoted even
by people who disagree with you.

Back on topic, I agree, the article dramatizes things quite a bit. Maybe the
new ToS were first noticed/discussed on Twitter, but I don't think that mean
Twitter "won" something against Facebook. Also, pet peeve: overuse of the word
'viral'. If 'went viral' just means 'got Dugg' then it's not a very meaningful
term.

~~~
TomOfTTB
As someone who I'd like to think has proven to be of some worth to the
community I can tell you first hand that people downvote based on disagreement
all the time. In my experience it's just a few jerks (I've never been
significantly down voted on a quality comment) but it does happen.

I think there was even an "Ask HN" topic on this a while back with people
defending the fact that they downvote because the disagree (Sorry, not enough
time to search for it right now)

Oh, and I agree completely about the article.

